
Google is killing off Spaces, its oddball messaging app - touchingwood
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/02/27/of-course-google-is-killing-off-spaces-its-oddball-messaging-app/#.tnw_BOQ53ysu
======
orian
Do they plan to add "bulk export" for data?

